# Keshdhari Sikhs



## sikh15 (Jul 13, 2013)

What exactly is a Keshadhari Sikh and how does one make the transition from being Sehajdhari to Keshadhari? I'm not yet ready for this transition, but I would like to know for future reference.

-Justin


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2013)

sikh15 ji

I don't think this question has ever been asked in this way. A keshdhari is one, male or female, who keeps hair or kesh.

Among the 4 things forbidden a Sikh, there is kurehit or prohibition against "dishonoring the hair." Thus, no cutting or trimming of one's hair or beard, no removal of body hair or facial hair for women by waxing, tweezing eyebrows, shaving. No coloring or dying of one's hair. 

If you are a young person living at home, and your family is not Sikh or Punjabi then you are right to want to take this step slowly. Make sure your parents are not taken by surprise so they do not view keeping hair as some sort of act of rebellion on your part. It is a serious matter.

You might want to read related threads here at SPN. To get you started reading.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-...at-happens-when-amritdhari-breaks-sacred.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Here are some examples of Sehajdharees..

1. The Stduent sehajdharee...I will STUDY tomorrow..tonight i will have a night out...sehajdharee studnet never passes his exams becasue he never let go of his sehajdhareeism type of studying..

2. The Sehajdharee alcoholic...takes a swig..and then says.I will STOP drinking tomorrow..or when this last bottle is empty...next day he is at the liquor store buying a new bottle..sehajdhareesim 

Sehajdhareeis is a FAKE..postponing type of escapism...it doenst work in studying..it doesnt work in stopping bad habits..it doesnt work  in SIKHI...I will STOP cutting my hair..i will stop trimming my beard..tomorrow..i will begin nitnem tomorrow..is ESCAPIST philsosphy...one is NEVER READY until one puts ones foot down and SAYS "NOW".


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 13, 2013)

A little off-topic, but what is the Punjabi word for ''Dishonor'' ??
I often try to explain it to others in Punjabi that hair can not be 'dishonored' in the sense of not just cutting but also tampering/coloring .etc..
I would appreciate if someone could give me the Punjabi term in this caseeacesign:eacesign:


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 13, 2013)

I looked this up for you in the Punjabi version of the Sikh Rehat Maryada. The word "dishonour" is in the English translation. The Punjabi version actually prohibits a beadbi of the hair -- i.e., committing a sacrilege on your hair.

I cannot get the Punjabi fonts to copy over from the pdf document. Therefore, I have uploaded a page grab from the actual entry on page 18.  You can see the word "kurehit" as the 3rd word in the header. And the prohibition against dishonouring hair is the 1st item, with the word "b-eadbi"

The actual phrase is "kesa di b-eadbi"

Perhaps the idea of "sacrilege" would make more sense to someone who doesn't understand the idea of dishonouring. Keep trying and they will get it.

Next time I am in Canada, I expect a cup of Starbucks on you for this research effort.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> I looked this up for you in the Punjabi version of the Sikh Rehat Maryada. The word "dishonour" is in the English translation. The Punjabi version actually prohibits a beadbi of the hair -- i.e., committing a sacrilege on your hair.
> 
> I cannot get the Punjabi fonts to copy over from the pdf document. Therefore, I have uploaded a page grab from the actual entry on page 18.  You can see the word "kurehit" as the 3rd word in the header. And the prohibition against dishonouring hair is the 1st item, with the word "b-eadbi"
> 
> ...



Beadbi is same as Dishonour..or sacrilege...maybe slightly different aspects of the basic understanding that the Kakaars are "HOLY"...and must be respected - in words, deeds too !!

Youa re nOT Punjabi so youa re not familaiar with how Punjabis Dishonour Kesh by WORDS...some mothers use the word JHAATA...FAHAH WADDHAN...lia kanichee..jhatteh da kajiah mukavaan...

Many Sikhs wont let their kesh touch the floor..never keep kesh uncovered in bathroom/lavatory...except when BATHING/WASHING it..never let anyone touch them..never let the dastaar touch the ground..never let the datsar get wet in the mouth etc..etc.. this is "HONOURING" the hair as well as calling it KESH and not WAAL..hair..too !!!  Very fine line...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Incidentally many sikhs wont throw the broken combed out :singhsippingcoffee: KESH in the dustbin either...they accumulate them and dispose of them properly (burn it )  this is also part of the.... HONOUR THY KESH !! Thats why a sikh is never Nanageh sir..uncovered head..either..so keski is always on !!


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 13, 2013)

:grinningsingh: Thank you for that research !!
Starbucks, cookies, Tim hortons, donuts and anything else are all ready to be served:icecreammunda::icecreamkudi:


----------



## love and peace (Jul 13, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Here are some examples of Sehajdharees..
> 
> 1. The Stduent sehajdharee...I will STUDY tomorrow..tonight i will have a night out...sehajdharee studnet never passes his exams becasue he never let go of his sehajdhareeism type of studying..
> 
> ...



I am also one of them....i thought being sehajdhari was like one who follows the panth and is moving on it slowly, not ready yet but still moving and hoping one day he/she will be comfortable in Sikhi saroop then any other. I also heard once, more we love Gurbani more our spirit changes so does our body, the way we wanna look...like we don't have to force ourselves to look like  a Sikh but feel comfortable in no other way but a Sikh's way. 
*feeling confused*


----------



## aristotle (Jul 13, 2013)

> I am also one of them....i thought being sehajdhari
> was like one who follows the panth and is moving on
> it slowly, not ready yet but still moving and hoping
> one day he/she will be comfortable in Sikhi saroop
> ...


love and peace Ji,
There isn't any need to be confused. What Gyaniji is saying is valid in his own right. Some people use the Sehajdhari clause to flout the Sikh Rehat Maryada, for example, if someone is raised as a keshadhari and cuts his hair due to trivial reasons, maintaining that he/she is a Sehajdhari, isn't permissible at all. On the other hand, one who hasn't been keeping unshorn hair cannot be expected to transform in a day, and nor should they do so. The Rehat Maryada is not to be followed in fits of acceptance, it is a way of life, a philosophy of the highest order, which means dedication and devotion towards a cause of higher calling. 
Please don't think of yourself as a culprit or wrongdoer.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

love and peace said:


> I am also one of them....i thought being sehajdhari was like one who follows the panth and is moving on it slowly, not ready yet but still moving and hoping one day he/she will be comfortable in Sikhi saroop then any other. I also heard once, more we love Gurbani more our spirit changes so does our body, the way we wanna look...like we don't have to force ourselves to look like  a Sikh but feel comfortable in no other way but a Sikh's way.
> *feeling confused*



The emphasis is on.."Begin PRACTISING....SIKHI..."
Just like a kid just netring Kindergarten..cannot be expected to write a 500 page THESIS for a PHD in a week..in a month...in  a year..in a decade..so si the same for PRACTISING SIKHI...no one expects one who just ENROLLED in school to be ready with a PHD Thesis... BUT the other side fo teh COIN is...One cnat be expected to keep on repeating the ABCDEFGH...ABCDEFGH...123..A for APPLE..for ?? How LONG ?? a year..a decade..a few decades..until age 90 ?? there is a LIMIT..a REASONABLE LIMIT....Sehajdhareeism is NOT a LIFE TIME PROJECT...there is a reasonable time frame...but NO HARD AND FAST RULES.....the GURU SAHIBS personal LIVES are a SHINING EXAMPLE for us to follow...some like Baba Sri Chand *NEVER *got it.even after living till GURU HARGOBIND SAHIB JIS TIME !!!!!  ..ohers like Baba ZORAWAR SINGH GOT IT ALL at AGE 5 !!! Guru harkishan ji got it all and MORE at age 6....Baba Fateh Singh got it at age 7...baba Jhujaar singh at age 12..Baba Ajit singh at age 14....YOU CHOOSE YOUR TIME !!!  SIKHI is all about CHOICE...JIOS..not compulsion..what will others say..what will others NOT say..what will my daddy say..what will my mummy think..BLAH BLAH BLAH has no value whatsoever...its all about what YOUR INNER SADHU SAYS..LISTEN.


----------



## love and peace (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Aristotle and Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji, I am very very sensitive on few things regarding Sikhi,. like cutting hair , though I do cut but I am definitely moving on, I also understand I should not be a sad girl behind the 5 K's, I should be a proud happy cheerful girl behind the Holy 5 K's. My should should be happy and ready for it, if it isn't the time is not right yet but never to give up, you never know when I would hate cutting hair and feel uncomfortable the way I am right now.
Just can't make it through without the right guidance that is why I am here. 
thanks again.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

sikh15 said:


> What exactly is a *Keshadhari Sikh *and how does one make the transition from being Sehajdhari to Keshadhari? I'm not yet ready for this transition, but I would like to know for future reference.
> 
> -Justin



Sikh15 ji,

Guru Fateh.

This is a very good question. It means much more than being just a *Keshadhari Sikh*. It is rather the beginning of our behavioural metamorphosis. 

Before I get into that, I would like to clear a big misconception in the literal translation and also in our understanding about it in Gurmukhi from the cultural viewpoint.

The following one-liner is just for an example. I know the rules of SPN dictate to use the whole Shabad, which I can do if requested. This particular verse is to prove a point. This verse is from 15th Salok by Bhagat Kabir ji in the following:

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=344&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&fb=0&k=1

*ਰੋਮ ਰੋਮ* ਮਹਿ ਬਸਹਿ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ ॥
Rom rom mėh basėh murār.  
and *on each and every hair,* the Lord abides.  ( Translated by Sant Singh Khalsa)
ਰੋਮ ਰੋਮ ਮਹਿ = ਚੌਦ੍ਹਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੋਮ ਰੋਮ ਵਿਚ, ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਜ਼ੱਰੇ ਜ਼ੱਰੇ ਵਿਚ। ਬਸਹਿ = ਵੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ)। ਮੁਰਾਰਿ = (ਮੁਰ-ਅਰਿ) ਮੁਰ ਦੈਂਤ ਦਾ ਵੈਰੀ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਜ਼ੱਰੇ ਜ਼ੱਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। (Prof. Sahib Singh Darpan)

In the Sikhi culture, thanks to the kathavaachacks, ragis and the so called scholars *ਰੋਮ*  is translated into* Hair* which is totally false.* ਰੋਮ* means pore/s not hair. All of us have pores on our bodies. In fact our skin is like a sieve. Many of us have hair sprouting out of our pores but not all pores are hairy. This is an important distinction that we as Sikhs should grasp because we are taught the incorrect/wrong meaning.

It is a common saying by many which include the ones who have taken Khandei di pahul, which is,* “ਰੋਮਾਂ di be bedbhi nahin karni, eh kurhaith hai”- One should not pluck, trim, shave one’s bodily hair. It is a dishonour.* This excludes *Kesh* on our heads, hence the distinction.

The above actually means is that one should not mess with one's *hairy pores*. Just leave them the way they are.

Coming back to the behavioural metamorphosis, one can start with *Kesh* which is a very visible change but should not hide the real things we want to improve in ourselves which are invisible to the naked eye although it is a great start. 

In other words, one can enter into the lift, press the button of the floor one wants to go to, but when one reaches there, and then one has to step out of it to go further where one wants to go. 

So, just being a *Keshadhari* is like reaching the floor but not stepping out of the lift.

Thanks for the great question. You made me dig deeper.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Jul 13, 2013)

Sat sri akaal Justin ji 


> What exactly is a Keshadhari Sikh


one who keep kesh is a Keshadhari Sikh .


> how does one make the transition from being Sehajdhari to Keshadhari?  I'm not yet ready for this transition, but I would like to know for  future reference.


dear take your time  until  you feel urge from within . kesh gave   spiritual(saintly) and manly(soldier) identity  to Khalsa .


blessings..


----------



## sikh15 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dear all,

Gurfateh,

Thank you all so much for your responses! Many of them were very encouraging. And, just so everyone knows, I am not using Sehajdhari as an act of escapism. I don't smoke, drink alcohol or use any other intoxicants. My parents raised me not to do these things, although my mom drinks a glass of wine or 2 on New Year's Eve. It is very easy for me to not do these things. Not just my upbringing, but the way I view these substances is in a very negative light. I think they're just disgusting, not to mention the health risks. I do take Sikhi very seriously.

Kind Regards,

Justin


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jul 13, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> :grinningsingh: Thank you for that research !!
> Starbucks, cookies, Tim hortons, donuts and anything else are all ready to be served:icecreammunda::icecreamkudi:



And poutine.  Mustn't forget poutine!


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 14, 2013)

> I think they're just disgusting



I used to think cheese and onion crisps were disgusting, now I realise that they are just not for me


----------



## Ishna (Jul 14, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Incidentally many sikhs wont throw the broken combed out :singhsippingcoffee: KESH in the dustbin either...they accumulate them and dispose of them properly (burn it ) this is also part of the.... HONOUR THY KESH !! Thats why a sikh is never Nanageh sir..uncovered head..either..so keski is always on !!


 
Gyani ji

Please forgive my simple mind.  I'm having trouble making the distinction between the sarcasm and true points in your posts.  Are you serious in the above or...?

Many thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 14, 2013)

Ishna said:


> Gyani ji
> 
> Please forgive my simple mind.  I'm having trouble making the distinction between the sarcasm and true points in your posts.  Are you serious in the above or...?
> 
> Many thanks



Ishna Bhen ji....
a thousand apologies....sometimes me too gets confused by me own posts...
Seriosuly though i am not being sarcastic...lots of "Sikhs" actually store the kesh that come out in the comb...and then cremate them.. my dad used to make a huge rope out of the hair daily combed out from all our jooras and gutts...and then cremate the pile once a month....its personal...not Maryada....just like many sikhs wouldnt step on a page of Gurmukhi writing even if its not Gurbani..or use a gurmukhi pamphlet to wrap food in etc etc..its all personal..not really a compulsroy maryada..just what oen feels right about..
( Actually hair all over the floor..are a real mess..those in the Bath can clog up the sewerage system...so its WISE to keep them separate from trash...!!!)


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 14, 2013)

In India, I remember having little string sacks made out from some beautiful left over material of the ladies' Salwaar, Kameez suits hanging from our dressing tables where we used to put our combed out hair in. It used to be or still is in some households more a kind of a tradition. 

I have not seen these things for a long time. I call this evolution in Sikhi psyche. We shed hair  all the times. Our showers get clogged with hair and we have no way of catching each hair while washing it. So, we unclog our drains when needed.

For me it has no value anymore, perhaps because I have lost the meaningfulness of the tradition. It seems kind of "idol worshiping" of only some kind of hair not all on our body to me. I apologise if my comment has offended anyone.

Having said all this, I have seen many Sikhs especially the AKJ kind (some of them are my own family), while scratching their beards, if a hair or two fall off, they put it in their pockets. I have no idea what happens next. I would never dare to check into their closets with pocketfuls of the curlys.  I have never been invited to any hair cremation ceremony in their houses with some sumptuous langar after the all night jagrans (a hindutva ritual), lovingly named Rehansabahis by the lot.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 14, 2013)

Tejwant ji...well said as usual...agree absolutely...my neighbour just paid hefty sum to UNCLOG his sewage system...and it was really full of hair *****....while in my home its basic policy to swipe the hairs visibly clogging the filtered outlet on top...at least that removes 99% from the system..so havent had any clogging for as long as i can remember.....my car has loads of long white hair..(from my beard)...and that i vacuum each fortnight...and i dont think i am going to have a cremation ceemony with langgar and all or path da bhog...either..BUT that gives me an idea..i should be able to "sell" to some "BHARAMGYANI BABA JI Sri 100008+1 " to beging having Kesh cremation Ceremonies complete with Akhand paaths langgars etc...just as they have for old books etc.


----------



## love and peace (Jul 15, 2013)

This is getting off topic but i wanted to say that I used to do the same, keep the combed hair and then try to burn them separately, i remember my obsession regarding such things when it came to religion, i remember once placing my broken hair  in my book while walking to school because i couldn't just throw them away...the obsession grew so much that i had to stop such things....and now i just take them as dead hairs that have to be thrown away as my broken cut nails have to. you can't even imagine what kind of obsessions i used to deal with and now i care for no obsession because i believe in Love and freedom now.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah..its real easy to be "original" and keep broken hairs..BUT then "ORIGINAL" is also SAT...TRUTH..because we came from HIM....so we are Originally Sat, Nirvair, nirbhau, etc..etc..BUT then we slowly STOP being all thsoe things because they are really difficult to stay "original"..but hey...putting all your hair-droppings into your pocket to remain "original" is easy....sheesh...people always take the easy way out..just like water always finding the easiest way down...if a SIKH really wnats to stay as ORIGINAL as possible...then Kesh..and the habits etc all must remain true to the Original Creator as possible...remaining TRUE...Nirbhau...Nirvair..is difficult..so practice that first..the KESH part is EASY..just stop cutting...whenever you feel like you have arrived...take it easy folks..


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jul 15, 2013)

This will either amuse or disgust.  I used to keep and cremate the hairs in my khanga.  Then one day, while knitting - I knit a lot - :busyknitting: I got annoyed that my hairs kept getting caught in my knitting.  Being very fine (I have superfine hair) nearly invisible, they are almost impossible to remove.  OK, you see where I'm going.

Now a bit of myself is invisibly knitted into every piece I make.  Nobody knows this though...except now the SPN members and whoever they choose to tell.

My late husband, on the other hand, kept every bit of his hair very carefully saved and hidden because he was afraid of voodoo.  That is superstition and not to be condoned.  However, out of respect for him, his hair collection was buried with him.  (He chose to be buried.)  Now, I guess if there is a Zombie Apocalypse, he is well-prepared.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 15, 2013)

Awe, hair from my khanga goes into the dustbin.  I don't do anything with the hairs I malt constantly all day every day except try to brush them off.  I'm starting to feel like a heathen!

It was easier to maintain my kesh when I had long, uncut hair.  But during _Atheist August of 2012_ I made the chop.  Now my hair isn't long enough to plait properly anymore or tie in a bun/jhoora, so I lose hairs all over the place.  And I have a daily, contant reminder of my stupid, stupid decision.  The only thing I can tell myself is that at least I donated the hair to the charity that makes wigs for people with cancer.  I miss my kesh.


----------



## love and peace (Jul 16, 2013)

Ishna ji, you did help others with what God gave you a beautiful kind heart with long hair....a cancer survivor can look pretty with your hair so it wasn't a stupid decision as long as you are not amrit shak because then you should not be helping that way by cutting your own hair i guess. lots of youtube videos are out there to show how to wrap up small hair and make them look graceful keep taking care of your kesh they will grow back as long as they were .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 16, 2013)

Ishna said:


> Awe, hair from my khanga goes into the dustbin.  I don't do anything with the hairs I malt constantly all day every day except try to brush them off.  I'm starting to feel like a heathen!
> 
> It was easier to maintain my kesh when I had long, uncut hair.  But during _Atheist August of 2012_ I made the chop.  Now my hair isn't long enough to plait properly anymore or tie in a bun/jhoora, so I lose hairs all over the place.  And I have a daily, contant reminder of my stupid, stupid decision.  The only thing I can tell myself is that at least I donated the hair to the charity that makes wigs for people with cancer.  I miss my kesh.



Ishna ji,

Guru Fateh.

My own daughter Jaskeerat, when she was about 10 or 11 wanted to get her hair cut for  the sole purpose of giving it to charity which makes wigs for the cancer patients. She had a noble goal and it took me 2 to 3 years to convince her that we can pitch in with our efforts in different charities without cutting her hair. After she was able to weave the importance of Sikhi kesh and seva together, she has been working with different charities of multiple causes when she is at college or at home on vacations.

Thanks for sharing your caring moments which resulted in seva for those who needed the most.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (Jul 18, 2013)

Ishna ji,

One very good thing:  hair grow back.  Cutting them is one of the few things that is reversible in life.  Time will heal this one and you will have learned something.

Remain in chardi kala, dear.


----------

